# 93' 300zx 2+2



## Atomzzz (Oct 10, 2002)

Heres my ride(link below), I'm still working on it. future goal is either a JSPECc VG30dett or a JSPEC SR20DET from a Silvia


http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=6938

or for another look at new photos check out:

http://speedoptions.com/profiles/driverview.php?id=34954


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2002)

you realize that a SR20DET is a 2.0L 4-cyl, right? you would be a frickin moron to put this in a Z. think about it, twin turbo 3.0L V6 vs. single turbo 2.0L I4. D'UH. sr20 motors are for sylvias and 240sx's, 4-CYLINDER CARS YOU MORON!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2002)

oh, that and you can get a non-turbo VG30 to be more powerful overall than a turbo SR20 with about the same amount of money, if not less.


----------



## Atomzzz (Oct 10, 2002)

*MORON?*

YOu can build a SR20DET to produce the same amount of HP.... Plus its a lighter engine MORON in return....


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

I once saw a picture of a Z with an SR20DET installed. This was in either Sport Compact Car or Turbo magazine. I beleive it was shown at the Tokyo Motor Saloon a few years back with the tuner expressing that the SR20DET had more potential than the VG30DETT. Was it Top Secret? Hmmmmm.


----------



## Atomzzz (Oct 10, 2002)

*I had heard the same......*

This is to the guy who called me a MORON in an earlier post..... You should think before you speak...... The SR20DET has alot of potential for HP output read, try to read up on that engine and get back to the forum when your done... I'd like to see what you have learned by then......


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

viperhack said:


> *oh, that and you can get a non-turbo VG30 to be more powerful overall than a turbo SR20 with about the same amount of money, if not less. *


no you can't. 

there have been a few people that have swapped in the SR20DETs into the Z chassis'. like the old school Z cars and on up. it's not that the SR has more potential than the VG. it's because there's hardly any room at all to work with when the VG is in there. whereas, the SR swap will give you A LOT more room to make more power. however, you'll lose the pull off the line that you get from the bigger VG as compared to the smaller SR. the SR is more of a high-end engine, whereas, the VG is a more brute engine with some good high-end.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2002)

I dont care what you say, you will never be able to get more power out of a sr20 than a vg30. The Z is a pretty heavy car. You will need to really modify the sr20 to get the same power to weight ratio as the vg30 and with all that money that you spent on modifying the I4 just to make it as powerful as the v6 is stock you could have spent it on the vg30 making it even more powerful. What kind of idiot are you? 

I cant believe that you actually think that if you put a smaller engine into your car you will be able to get more power because you have more room. Do you know what you are doing? Thats like putting a v6 into a viper and modifying it instead of just modifying the engine that makes it bad ass already. If you need more room get rid of the AC stuff and the power steering and everything else that you dont need the engine to be turning. You will have some extra hp too. 

Watch out for that "no data" light you got blasting everyone in the face right now!


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

see, you're getting into the old, "let's pull the power steering, AC, etc." line. don't use that as a cop out, please. 

you can keep AC, powersteering, etc. in an S13 w/ an SR and still be able to roll on a Z TT. i'd like to see you do all of the mods that you would be able to do with an SR WITH AC, PS, and all that, and still be able to get all of that power out of that. 

the most powerful Z TT that i've seen so far with full interior, PS, AC, EVERYTHING was putting down about 580RWHP. now, that's AWESOME numbers. but not as good as what an SR could make. it's not that you'll have more room with the SR. it's also because the SR is much easier to mod. 

now, i don't recommend putting an SR in the Z. hell, i was pretty surprised people did that. 

and no, swapping an SR for the VG30DETT is not like putting a V6 into a Viper. the Viper has a V10. so if you were to make that comparison. it would be more like, "it's like putting a V8 in a Viper".


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2002)

bottom line, there is no substitute for displacement. No way will you ever be able to get the sr20 to make more power (highest possible produceable horsepower) than the vg30. 

Do the math. Come on, you cant argue that.


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

Can't find the articles anymore, but here is one of the best know examples of high output SR engines:
http://www.geocities.com/tokyo/flats/6922/junsilvia.html
The parts are available to reproduce this. You will have to realize that the most popular Nissan engines which tuners love to tweak is the RB26DET (less displacement than the VG30DETT) and the SR20DET. Doesn't equate does it. I'm not saying the VG30 is a junk engine, but the saying "no replacement for displacement" is flawed.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2002)

so the smaller motors are easier to twist bolts on your upgrades I agree thats why they are popular. I know that. Cheap too.

You modify a 3.0 v6 the same way you modified that 2.6 and i guarantee you that you will have a more powerful motor. You think that engine runs on gasoline? Pump alcohol through your vg30 and see what happens. come on. How much boost do you think that thing is running? 8.3 : 1 compression? Not on gasoline. 

look, its like a motorcycle. take a 600 vs an 1100 and the 600 will get beat. put a turbo on the 600 and the 1100 cant catch it. Put the same turbo on the 1100 too and the 600 is meat again. same modification both I4s. no substitute for displacement.


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

I am not saying that the smaller displacement engines are easier to "bolt-on" mods. The truth is that the SR20DET and the RB26DET were designed as high performance engines. Ever wonder why Nissan's supercar had the I6 and not a v6? The VG series engines were made to haul family cars and terranos (pathfinders). In fact the latest iteration of the VG, the VQ35DE is already hitting it's upper limits of it's capabilities.

Displacement comparissons? Sure, an SR18DE will make less power and torque than an SR20DE. Same overal architecture and performance design but the higher diplacement will have more power.

Now let's look at different designs with different displacements. Compare the old ford Cobra 5.0 versus the current Cobra 4.6. Guess which is a better engine in overall power and emmisions?

Displacement is not the sole measure on the potential of an engine.


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

dude, toby. you're relying way too much on the saying, "there's no replacement for displacement." 

i mean, hawaii pretty much got it. 

just because one engine is a bigger engine DOES NOT automatically make that engine MUCH better and easier to mod than a smaller displaced engine. you mean to tell me that the smaller 4G63 engine (comes in the AWD turbo DSMs, if you didn't know) is not a much more easily modded engine than the VG? or how about the 3S-GTE (i think that's the engine code for the turbo MR2). you mean to tell me that that engine can't be modded easier?

look, we're not talking about motorcycles. that's comparing apples and oranges. why? because both the 600 and 1100 bikes have I4s. whereas, we are talking about a V6 and an I4 (or I6, since hawaii brought up the GTR). inline engines have been known to make more power easily, and that's been proven. 

stock for stock, the Z TT and the MKIV TT are in the same class. they both run neck and neck on the track and strip. but when it all comes down to it, the MKIV TT will rip the Z TT to fucking shreds if you spent the same amount on both engines, period. 

leave the "there's no replacement for displacement" line at home. it doesn't apply here AT ALL. it only applies when comparing Hondas to Domestics.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2003)

look......im not saying that the vg motors are gods gift or anything. I know, i have 2. They are cramped in there and almost impossible to work on without removing everything first. And i agree, the vg's are not the most powerful motors in the world. Thats why nissan chose a v8 for their supercar, not an I4, I6, or V6. All im saying is that if you and i were building engines for our drag cars....(like the guy in the picture did) and you built your sr20 to the most it could make and i took a bigger engine, vg or whatever.... the larger displacement will always make more power. why would you remove your 3.0 v6 which makes more stock power and more stock torque to replace it with a smaller engine? just doesnt make much sense to me thats all.


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

Tobyzxt85 said:


> *Thats why nissan chose a v8 for their supercar, not an I4, I6, or V6. *


Well, if you are considering Nissan's supercar as the R390, yes that's a V8, a 3.5 litre V8. But there was only a couple released fo sale to the public. Nissan's true sportscar is still the Skyline GT-R with the inline-6.



> * All im saying is that if you and i were building engines for our drag cars....(like the guy in the picture did) *


The car was built in Japan by one of the major JDM car tuners, JUN.



> *why would you remove your 3.0 v6 which makes more stock power and more stock torque to replace it with a smaller engine? just doesnt make much sense to me thats all. *


Again, just because an engine in stock configuration makes more horsepower than another, doesn't mean it has better potential. Are you willing to bet that a OEM 300hp VG30DETT has more potential than a OEM 280hp RB26DETT? (BTW, in Japan, manufaturers had a gentleman's agreement to keep the maximum hp of any vehicle rated at 280 regardless of it's true hp.) What do you think works better in a 240SX? A KA24DE(T) or an SR20DET? Well, maybe one day you will understand that there is a replacement for displacement. It's called technology.


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

again, hawaii beats me to the punch. 

just like hawaii said again, displacement isn't ALWAYS the best replacement. he used the comparison of the stock KA compared to the SR20DET. and obviously, the SR makes more power. but then again, we're comparing a N/A and a turbo. so let's use a different comparison. 

i'm guessing you missed hawaii's comparison between the older Cobras and the newer Cobras, huh? well, the older Cobras used the 5.0 and the newer ones use a 4.6. and the newer Cobras out-perform the older models. but wait, if what you, Toby, say is true, then how is this possible? i'll let you answer that one.


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

esyip said:


> *again, hawaii beats me to the punch.
> *


OK, I'll let you respond to Toby's next arguement  BTW, in Japan, the favored engine for the Altezza/IS300 is an I4 whereas in the good 'ol US, they only have one engine offered, a 3.0 V6. Either the Japanese are just dumb (I doubt it) or they know something good when they see it.


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

Ah! Finally came across it by accident:
















I could swear there was another one though. Like a gold Z32 with an SR20DET in it.


----------

